# Topics > Related topics > Imaging science: machine vision, computer vision, image processing >  Google Lens, Google Inc., Mountain View, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Google Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Google Lens is Google Goggles on steroids — and everything Bixby Vision should have been"

by Alex Dobie
May 17, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Google announces Lens

Published on May 17, 2017




> The new product leverages Google’s computer vision and A.I. tech to bring smarts to your phone’s camera. Your phone camera will now understand what you see and help you take action.


"Google Lens will let smartphone cameras understand what they see and take action"

by Sarah Perez
May 17, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Google Lens is smart enough to identify flower species

Published on May 17, 2017




> A new Assistant feature in Google Lens was revealed at Google I/0 2017 that can identify what you're looking at and suggest actions.

----------

